# Decreasing Water retention



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi! I was just wondering what you guys could recommend me for decreasing water retention?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 25, 2018)

Hot-n-fun said:


> Hi! I was just wondering what you guys could recommend me for decreasing water retention?




better diet


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2018)

On or off cycle?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 25, 2018)

Drink more water, fiber sup without sugar before bed, check estrogen. (Assuming off cycle)


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’d say fewer dicks... 

but the above answers are pretty good too.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 25, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’d say fewer dicks...
> 
> but the above answers are pretty good too.



They don’t pay as well!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2018)

Increasing water intake is your best bet usually. If it's bloat you mean try reducing meal sizes (not calories, just distribution of them throughout the day.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2018)

I brought my carbs down per meal. Took care of it. I kept the quantity of dicks the same.


----------



## Lifeisgood (Sep 25, 2018)

grapefruit juice is natural duaretic, it can help. but... you can try aqua ban... its supposed for women for when they are on there period  to help get rid of water rentention but in sure that they would be safe  for a man to take


----------



## HDH (Sep 25, 2018)

Where is the water coming from?

Lots of great suggestions, knowing where the water is coming from would help pinpoint the answer or answers.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Sep 26, 2018)

I have always used dandelion root for a natural diuretic and increased water intake.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2018)

if its from diet less sodium more water, if its from gear less sodium more water


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> On or off cycle?



Off cycle.



Jin said:


> if its from diet less sodium more water, if its from gear less sodium more water


Thank you, Jin. I think it's from diet


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 26, 2018)

Lifeisgood said:


> grapefruit juice is natural duaretic, it can help.


 			 Oh god i hate grapefruit juice.
 Got anything else?


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks *PillarofBalance, Viduus, kittensandkilos*
Appreciate your replies. I'll try some of your suggestions


----------



## Sohoguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Dandelion. 
 Should be available at any supplement/health food store. It comes in  capsules. Helpful for the liver too as it increases the flow of bile. 
 Take double the recommended dose on the bottle for a few days and it should help you drop some water. 
 Another option, although not one I would choose, would be to go to  the women's section in the drugstore and purchase "water-pills". Some  women use them during their period when they feel bloated.


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 27, 2018)

Dont women also take them to help get rid of cellulite?


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2018)

Hot-n-fun said:


> Dont women also take them to help get rid of cellulite?



No relation between water retention and cellulite. So, no


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> On or off cycle?


Recently you said something to the effect of: “men are made while cruising—anybody can crush it at the gym while blasting.”
Do you need to remain off cycle for the same timeframe you blast? For example, 12 weeks on blast requires 12 weeks of cruise?


----------



## Trump (Sep 18, 2020)

any reason you posted this question on a 2 year old thread?? 



ATLRigger said:


> Recently you said something to the effect of: “men are made while cruising—anybody can crush it at the gym while blasting.”
> Do you need to remain off cycle for the same timeframe you blast? For example, 12 weeks on blast requires 12 weeks of cruise?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Water 2.0
https://www.clearlyfiltered.com/products/clean-water-pitcher

Diurex Max Water Pills
https://www.diurex.com/products/diurex-max


----------

